# صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

فعلا يا يارا صووووور جميله جداااااا ...... ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي يادونتى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

صور فى غايييييييييه الروعه 
مرسىىىىىىىىى جدا يايارا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي ياكوكو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
ياكوكو​


----------



## vetaa (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

فينك من زمان تجيبى الحاجات الحلوة دى
ميرسى يا يارا بجد حلوين ومعزييين جدا

فعلا كنت هندم لو مدخلتش


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياسكرتى لزوقك
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر بردك الرقيق_​


----------



## صوت الرب (8 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

فعلا صور حلوة
يسوع رفيق دائم لنا
الرب يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (8 يونيو 2008)

ميرسي ياصوت الرب لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وانا مبسوطة ان الصور عجبتك​


----------



## maiada (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

يا يارا انت بتجيبي الصور من وين؟
كل صورة احلى من التانية
الرب يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياقمر لردك الجميل
نورتى الموضوع_​


----------



## mero_engel (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

*حلويين اووي يا يارا*
*تسلم ايدك حبييتي*​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياميرو ياحبيبتي
لردك و مرورك الجميل 
نورتى الموضوع ياسكرة_​


----------



## merola (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

*صور جميلة اوووووووووووى يا يارا 
بجد ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
انا بحب الصور دية اوى و ياريت المزيد​*


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياميرولا ياقمر لردك
وزوقك الجميل ومرورك الاجمل
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر
وبجد اى صور هلاقيها زى كدة هاجيبها مخصوص علشانك_​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

صور معبرة جدا ومناسبة لظروفنا فى مصر ربنا يباركك​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يا مسيحية لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## ارووجة (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

الله صووور معبرةة حلووين كتير
ميرسي ليكي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*



 
بتمنى اكون ده يلهوى ​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*



ارووجة قال:


> الله صووور معبرةة حلووين كتير
> ميرسي ليكي
> ربنا يباركك



_ميرسي ياسكرة لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## M a r i a m (9 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*



ميرنا قال:


> بتمنى اكون ده يلهوى ​



_ميرسي ياميرنتى لمرورك ياقمر ومشاركتك الجميلة
وربنا مع الكل بيمثل الصورة دى_​


----------



## amjad-ri (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

فعلا يا يارا صووووور جميله جداااااا ​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لردك الجميل ومرورك الاجمل ياأمجد​_


----------



## ناريمان (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

*الصور تحفة بجد ميرسي ليكى كتيييييييييييييييير*


----------



## sosana (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

ميرسي يا يارا صور حلوة اوي و معزية فعلا


----------



## totty (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

_صور حلوه اوووووى

ومعزيه جداااااااااااا

ميرسى يا حببببببببببى_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*



ناريمان قال:


> *الصور تحفة بجد ميرسي ليكى كتيييييييييييييييير*



_ميرسي ياناريمان لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا يارا صور حلوة اوي و معزية فعلا



_ميرسي ياقمر لزوقك وردك الجميل_


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*



totty قال:


> _صور حلوه اوووووى
> 
> ومعزيه جداااااااااااا
> 
> ميرسى يا حببببببببببى_​



_ميرسي ياعمري لزوقك وكلامك الجميل 
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر_​


----------



## ينبوع المحبة (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

*اية الجمال دة يا يارا

بجد صور تحفة

تسلم ايدك يا جميل​*


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك اللذيذة دى​_


----------



## مريم المصرية (18 يونيو 2008)

*عندما تبكي لا تطلب اكثر من حضناً دافئاً يحتويك *
*لهذا أحب الصور لقلبي *
*لما الصورة تعبر اني في حضن يسوع*
*دا أهم من انه يكون جنبي *
*الاصح إني اكون انا جوه حضنه*
*ومع كل هذا فيكفي انها صورة تحمل ملامح من احبني*
*كل الصورة جميلة ومعبره *
*ربنا يعوض تعب المحبة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يامريم لردك ومرورك الجميل_​


----------



## hany_assi (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

مشكور علي الصور الجميلة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي هانى لمرورك الجميل​_


----------



## مينا 188 (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

صور فعلا حلوه 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## نجيب سليم (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

الربق يباركك اخت يارة و يكافئك على تعب محبتك في الرب.
نعمة الرب يسوع تكون معك


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يانجيب لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## love my jesus (19 يونيو 2008)

*روووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة ربنايباركك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (19 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياقمر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نووووووورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## kokielpop (20 يونيو 2008)

*اللـــــــــــــــــــه اللــــــــــــــــــــــــــه بجد 
ربنا يخليكى لينا ياقمر 
على الحاجات الحلوة دية ​*


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياكوكى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## happy angel (23 يونيو 2008)

بامانة صور جميلة جدا جدا حببتى يارا

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## M a r i a m (23 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي لزوقك وكلامك الجميل
ومتابعتك الاروع
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## خاطى ونادم (1 يوليو 2008)

صور رائعة ياريت اكتر انا باموت فيها الصور تدى بتعزينى جامد 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي ياخاطى ونادم لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
وباذن يسوع فى تانى كتير​_


----------



## kmmmoo (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## M a r i a m (3 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## *malk (10 يوليو 2008)

*حلوين بجد يا يارا *

*كلهم احلى من بعض*


*ميرسى*


----------



## just member (12 يوليو 2008)

*صورفى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
*ميرسى خاااالص *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واسمحيلى اخدت صورة*​


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *حلوين بجد يا يارا *
> 
> *كلهم احلى من بعض*
> 
> ...



_ميرسي حبيبتي كيكي لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (12 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *صورفى منتهى الجمال والروعة *
> *ميرسى خاااالص *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> *واسمحيلى اخدت صورة*​



_اتفلضهم كلهم ياجوجو
نورت الموضوع بردك الجميل وتواجدك الاجمل​_


----------



## مارو جوجو (12 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

الصور جميلة جدا


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي مارو لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​_


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

شكرا


----------



## M a r i a m (13 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## كوك (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

*سلام للمسيح 


ميرسى اوى على الصور رائع وربنا يبارك حياتك*


_*واذكورنى فى صلاواتكوووووو*_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

_ميرسي كوك لردك ومرورك الجميل_
_نورت الموضوع_​


----------



## maria cool (18 يوليو 2008)

على فكرة الصور تحفة جميلة جدا وانا بجد كنت محتجاها صلوا من اجلى:d


----------



## sony_33 (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

 فعلا صور جميلة وجاية فى وقتها لانى فعلا فى ضيق 
شكرا ليكى
ومفيش اعظم من حضن المسيح وقت الضيق​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

maria cool قال:


> على فكرة الصور تحفة جميلة جدا وانا بجد كنت محتجاها صلوا من اجلى:d


_ ميرسي ماريا لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة_​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*



sony_33 قال:


> فعلا صور جميلة وجاية فى وقتها لانى فعلا فى ضيق
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ومفيش اعظم من حضن المسيح وقت الضيق​


_ ميرسي ياسونى لردك ومرورك الجميل_
_نورت الموضوع_
_وربنا معاك_​


----------



## كتكوته مسيحيه (21 يوليو 2008)

صور فعلا جميله اوي ومؤثره وميرسي ليكي ياقمر


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرسي ياسكر لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------



## bassent (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: صور للى فى الضيق ومحتاج صديق  ( بجد روعة هتندم لو مش شوفتها)*

جميلة جدا


----------



## M a r i a m (10 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي بسنت لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------

